# Knights of Badassdom



## SeverinR (Dec 13, 2013)

Knights Of Badassdom Starts The Countdown To Release With Announcement Video - CinemaBlend.com

Knights of Badassdom.
Looks entertaining.

From what I see in the trailer,
LARP (Live action Role play) people do a ritual in character that turns out to be a real ritual that summons Succubi and other beings(?), and the nerds have to figure out how to deal with them.

Peter Dinlage stars.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay... that looks so naff - that it might just be good.
and I hope Summer Glau get to fight - she does it so well... I'm a little smitten by Ms Glau....


----------



## Ginger Bee (Dec 13, 2013)

If it's done right, that could be hilarious.  It could tie in both the geekery that I like, and the kind that I like to make fun of.

And I agree with CopofJoe--Summer Glau is worth being smitten over. (What's the verb for that?  Smitting?  Smiting sure doesn't work.  I sense a gap in our language.)


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 13, 2013)

The trailer seems like a good combonation of LARP, geekness, and serious enough to not be totally unbelievable. (Like Airplane, or Scary movie, still funny but can't take them serious.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 16, 2013)

Ginger Bee said:


> And I agree with CopofJoe--Summer Glau is worth  being smitten over. (What's the verb for that?  Smitting?  Smiting sure  doesn't work.  I sense a gap in our language.)


I've always gone with "smittening"... [it has a slightly Gothic feel for me] or may be it only works in the past/passive tense... 



SeverinR said:


> The trailer seems like a good combonation of LARP, geekness, and serious enough to not be totally unbelievable. (Like Airplane, or Scary movie, still funny but can't take them serious.)


add in Blazing Saddles and that is one hell of a night in...


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 24, 2014)

Limited release.
Not in my area.
"Knights of Badassdom doth arrive in a theatre near thee beginning on January 24th."

Anyone have it near them?


----------

